# Short Term mobile Broadband in Spain



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi I am doing a house sit for a friend for 3 months this summer. I work from home and on the internet so will be looking to get a mobile broadband dongle as the property has no fixed landline. Ive had a quick look at the options but wondered if anyone had any recommendations. 5Gb p.m usage should be fine. The area is chiclana de la frontera nr Cadiz in Andalucia and obviously want the best 3g signal if possible.

One thing I do need if possible is for the dongle to generate a new IP address each time when it is turned on/connected. Does anyone know of a service that does this as its really important to my work.

Many thanks in advance


----------

